# Java Servlet - Java Script - wie bekomme ich Url aus Adress



## Guest (10. Apr 2005)

...leiste

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem an dem ich jetzt schon ziemlich lange herumtüftle:

Arbeite an meiner Webseite und verwende Java. Ich habe ein Internal Frame, in das ich meine Bilder hineinlade. Den Code, den ich für das InternalFrame samt Inhalt (die Bilder aus der Datenbank) brauche, schreibe ich dynamisch in eine html Datei. Das funktioniert soweit auch - man kann die Bilder sehen. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Funktion, wenn man das Bild anklickt, daß es größer geladen wird (als ich das ganze ohne InternalFrame gemacht habe hats funktioniert) - dazu muß aber einer neuer URL geladen werden (weil eine neue Verzweigung, in der sich die Methode für das Größermachen befindet geladen werden muß).

jetzt brauche ich dazu genau den selben Pfad + einen anderen Parameterwert (damit die andere Verzweigung in Kraft tritt). Ideal wäre history.go(0) - an die ich noch was anhängen könnte - aber das funktioniert nicht, weil er mit der go() Methode gleich weiterspringt. 

Ich weiß mein Problem hat weniger mit Java und mehr mit html und JavaScript zu tun - aber das ist doch für die meisten hier sicher ein Kinderspiel :roll: und ihr würdet mir sehr helfen

grüße

wolfgang


----------



## semi (10. Apr 2005)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier
	
	
	
	





```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">

// Hier wird die URL ohne Parameter ausgegeben
href = location.href.toString();
url = href.substring(0, href.length - location.search.length);
document.write(url + "
");  

// Hier werden die einzelnen Parameter ausgegeben
query = location.search.substring(1,location.search.length).split("&");
for(var i=0; i<query.length; i++) {
  nv = query[i].split("=");
  document.write(nv[0] + "=" + nv[1] + "
");
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Roar (10. Apr 2005)

verschoben nach javascript


----------

